

37Signals valuation tops $100 billion after bold vc investment - craigbellot
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1941-press-release-37signals-valuation-tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment

======
tiffani
Hilarious...and a nice poke at how things seem to work sometimes. :)

~~~
byoung2
Loved it! I had to double check that I wasn't reading the Onion!

------
jazzychad
Ok, I get the point, but it comes off as a bit spiteful. If they are making
profits (and they are), that seems to be a better situation than not.

